# Topics > General topics and testing > Tasks >  Configuring mail

## Airicist

Arrange order in the relationship between addresses

[email protected] 
[email protected] 

I still do not understand what have to do

----------


## Airicist

I want use mail [email protected] so that the letters sent to this address come to [email protected]
For example, I write in a business card [email protected] , people sent to me mails and these mails come to [email protected]

----------

